# Instrument cluster and controls surround pieces:



## edselsouth1 (Jun 26, 2012)

I have located NEW instrument cluster surround, controls/radio surround, and the longer trim piece along the bottom of both, for those of you who have Quantums ('85-approx. '90) that need these parts.
Now for the big problem: The site that has these parts is written in Portugese, and I don't speak or understand a bit of it. Anyone? Parts appear reasonably priced, but also don't know the forms of payment that is accepted, or if they will ship to the U.S.
Anyone wanting to help with the translation of the site, please PM me and we can sort it out.
Thanks, David.


----------

